# Muster auf Struktur des Hintergrundes anwenden Helft bitte



## tom79 (17. November 2005)

Hi leute - ich bin verzweifelt am herumprobieren, wie ich ein Muster oder eine Grafik (Text) so auf den hintergrund anwende, daß sich daraus "eins" ergibt.

Z.B.: ich habe einen alten text mit verzierung und umrandung generiert - dieser soll sich so auf die seite eines alten buches anpassen, als ob dieser wirklich in das buch geschrieben wäre...mit der struktur, dem licht und den leichten wellen auf der seite des alten buches 

oder noch prägnanter: ein leopardenfell soll auf die düne einer wüste so angewandt werden, daß nicht mehr sand die oberfläche der wüste ist, sondern das leopardenfell, wieder soll aber die struktur die form und ganz wichtig auch licht und schatten der wüstenoberfläche erhalten bleiben.... 
ich hoffe es wird klar wonach ich suche - die lösung hätte mir schon einige male sehr geholfen - doch leider weiß ich nicht wie ich das machen kann...
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen - mit dem bestem dank tom79


----------



## da_Dj (17. November 2005)

Ebene mit der Textur/Schrift was auch immer über die "Zielebene" legen, evtl noch anpassen über Transformieren. Und nun die verschiedenen *Ebenenmodi* ausprobieren, Überlagern(vor PS CS ineinanderkopieren) Weiches/Hartes Licht sind oftmals gute Freunde. Ausserdem probieren, evtl. noch mit der Deckkraft der Ebene etc. 
Viele Wege führen bei Photoshop in DigiRom. Wenn es immer noch nicht so recht klappen soll, einfach wiederkommen 

Edith sagt: Ich hasse es zwar wie die Pest es zu sagen, aber in Zukunft bitte ein kltizekleines bisserl auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung achten, *(Netiquette P. 12)*. Macht das ganze a) lesbarer und ist b) so hier erwünscht


----------



## tom79 (17. November 2005)

Hi vielen Dank für die Antwort... leider ist das nicht das was ich suche - ich benötige eine Funktion, die sich auch an die Form des Untergrundes anpaßt. ... ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.... danke


----------



## Leola13 (17. November 2005)

Hai,

versuch mal Verzerrungsfilter - Versetzen, dazu brauchst du dann eine Displacement Map (eine schwarz/weiss PSD-Datei)

Such mal hier im Forum danach oder bei google nach dem "Fahne im Wind" Tutorial. Esgibt auch ein Tut mit einer Schrift auf einem Pullover (bei PixelPastor ?) 

Sorry, habe gerade keine Zeit zum Raussuchen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## tom79 (17. November 2005)

Hi Stefan - das hilft mir grade - ich habe die Fahne versucht aber es funktioniert nicht, da ich noch ne Verschiebungsmaske auswählen muß !? Gib mir nochmal nen Tipp bitte, danke schon mal....


----------



## Leola13 (18. November 2005)

Hai,

du musst eine PSD Datei als Matrix auswählen. Diese muss in SW vorliegen, z.B. ein SW Bild deines Hintergrundes.

Schau mal hier  unter Photoshop - Tipps zum Nachmachen - Schrift auf T-Shirt.

In Worten schlecht zu erklären.   

Ciao Stefan


----------

